# DTADroid - The Android App for DTA ECUs



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi all

I've been a lurker on here since 2005, but am active on a couple of UK forums, including ClubGTi.

For the last few months I've been developing an Android app that will connect DTA S series ECUs to an Android device. I'm not working on this alone, as it's based on MSDroid. I'll be maintaining this app, and Trev will be maintaining MSDroid. Once DTADroid has all the features implemented, I'll be working with Trev on the shared code between the two apps.

A bit more information now.

*What is it?*
DTADroid is an app that is dedicated to the DTA S Series ECUs that will incorporate a dash board, and the ability to log data. 
It's at a very early stage of development at the moment, with a free basic app due out in a couple of weeks. This will just be a fixed dashboard with a series of dials that display the data from the ECU.
Once that's completed and tested, I'll be working on a paid for version that will have logging, and the ability to create custom dashboards so you can display the information you want.

*What ECUs are supported?*
Currently, any DTA S Series ECUs will be supported. 
E48 and P8 ECUs may be supported in the future.

*What connections are supported?*
Connection to the ECU will be via Bluetooth and USB.
These will support the DTA RS232 stream to start with. CAN support will also be added at a future stage.

*What hardware is required?*
You will require a 15 pin to 9 pin serial cable as DTA use a 15 pin connection, but serial ports only have 9 pins.
You will also either require a Bluetooth dongle, or a USB to RS232 cable. Both FTDI and Prolific cables are supported.

While BT is supported, there's a bug with the connection at the moment. For some reason, when the ECU cable is plugged in to the dongle, all connections to the dongle are blocked. It looks like some data from the ECU is confusing the dongle. It work fine if you unplug the dongle from the ECU, connect DTADroid to the dongle, then plug the cable back in. Working on getting this fixed. If you want to buy a dongle in the meantime, search for a BT Link BTL577.
The advantage of using BT over USB is that you cannot charge the Android device when connected to the ECU.

A couple of brief videos. The first one was just after I'd got the connection working, so some of the values don't work:





This one is a bit neater:





I'm finalising the dashboards that are being shipped with the app. I've got two portrait dash layouts, each with 8 gauges on. You can switch between them by swiping right and left:



















There's currently one landscape dash:









So stay tuned, and I'll keep this thread up to date with any info. :thumbup:


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

The website is at www.dtadroid.com. If anyone has any feedback, that would be much appreciated.

The link to the app store is currently not working, as the app hasn't been published yet.


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

It's released!


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

I went to a dyno day at Badger5 today. Here's a video of DTADroid doing it's thing while Bill does two runs on the dyno.
I wasn't even in the car as I used the BT connection. I really need to look at IATs!


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

If anyone has any connection issues, or suggestions, feel free to post them here, or on the website. :thumbup:


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

awesome work!



would be sweet to adapt this to my P8Pro ecu


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks. 

If I get enough interest, I'm happy to adapt this to the P8/EXP series ECUs at some point. :thumbup:


----------



## schnelle autos (Apr 26, 2011)

Anything for lugtronic ecm's


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

Afraid not, but you never know for the future.


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

I've decided to move to a later code base, which will delay the release, but it will make sure there's few changes later. Will keep you up to date.


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

So, with winter closing in, meaning sitting in the car coding was getting much less appealing, I needed an alternative solution to testing code.

A few emails back and forth with Martin of MEF Motorsport, and a plan was hatched. A couple of days later, and a parcel landed on my desk. I now have this sitting in my office:










I can now write code, and test it without having to go to the car. The dials allow me to "adjust" the throttle, coolant temp, etc while sitting at my desk.

A massive thanks to Martin, great quality piece of kit, and worked straight away.


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

Some good news, I've made massive amounts of progress. I should be releasing a new free version in the next day or two, aiming to get the full version out as soon as possible after that. It may even be before Christmas at this rate. :thumbup:

I should have got that test bed much sooner.


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi guys

I'm trying to finalise the pricing model for the paid version. Can you please take the survey below? All responses are completely anonymous. 
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/JZGZP57

Thanks


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

I've released an updated free version on the new code base, which also allows viewing of the sample logs.

I need to make some changes to the paid for version to ensure it can't be used unless it's been paid for. That will be done this week, then I'm on holiday for two weeks, so will release the paid for version in the new year.


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

Exciting news - it's finally here!!! 

It doesn't appear in the search results yet, but you can get to it using this link:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dtadroid.pro

I still need to add guides on how to log, and change the dashboard layouts, which will come over the weekend with a bit of luck.


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

Due to DTA ceasing trading, I've taken down the paid version of the app. Once I know what's happening with DTA, I'll be able to make a decision about supporting this.


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

I've taken over DTA, so the app is now available again. 
Support is limited at the moment due to me working flat out to get DTA up and running again, but look out for some big changes later in the year.


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

Updated to work with Lollipop and Marshmallow. :thumbup:


----------



## sparrowuk (Oct 3, 2005)

New BT adapter available. Details here:
http://dtadroid.com/hardware/


----------

